# Bailey puking! Would appreciate advice, please and thankyou.



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Bailey has thrown up once before, after he *inhaled* his food. It was obvious, the food was undigested.

Tonight, the poor guy has thrown up multiple times. The first time was full of grass/greens. He does love to munch on them, but has never thrown them up.

Since then he has thrown up six or seven? Each one is more watery and last was bile-like.

He has had a lot of water today and A LOT of exercise, both at home and at the park. He's had two full meals and now I don't want to give him his third.

I have plain, brown rice... should I feed that, try his food or let him fast for the night? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Any other symptoms? Hard Belly? Lethargy? Dehydration? Pale Gums? Fever?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Any diarrhea? 

I would skip the last meal. 

Got any slippery elm?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Just threw up again. Bile like, white/yellowish, not super thick, but not clear, with small green bits of plant something. Tired, yes... but he played *very* hard today.. Pale gums, no. Hard tummy, no. Fever, no.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Keep a very sharp eye out for the symptoms of bloat-- lethargy, tightness or hardness in the abdomen, unproductive retching, pain in the abdomen, and fast him until tomorrow. Be ready to sprint to the e-vet if symptoms worsen.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BowWowMeow said:


> Any diarrhea?
> 
> I would skip the last meal.
> 
> Got any slippery elm?


Slippery elm... not here at my house.. he bites on the vegetation around my oak, but it has not affected him.

At the dog park he was picking at some vegetation, tho. Not much, he was too interested in everything else.

No diarrhea, but he hasn't pooped since we've been home.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

chelle said:


> Slippery elm... not here at my house.. he bites on the vegetation around my oak, but it has not affected him.
> 
> At the dog park he was picking at some vegetation, tho. Not much, he was too interested in everything else.
> 
> No diarrhea, but he hasn't pooped since we've been home.


Skip his next meal, give him white rice and boiled chicken for the one after that. Keep an eye on his hydration levels too.... He should be okay, sounds like he just got into something, but I'm no vet, so stay alert and be ready for a trip to the e-vet.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Three more little small throw-ups, all yellow/white bile type stuff. No more greens in it, now it is clear. Do I need to take a trip to the e-vet? Starting to freak out.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

At 4 mos. hes not out of the woods for parvo. Keep a very close eye on this as it could be early parvo.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok... I'm going to just calm down now  As far as parvo? Oh I pray not. My Shiba came home with parvo from a supposidely upstanding breeder.  Been there, done that, don't care to do it again. She lived and everyone was amazed... He's current on his shots. 

Ok deep breath, going to watch ... my boss is going to love me, I think I need to stay home tomorrow.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Puppies can go downhill quickly so don't hesitate to take him to the e-vet if he continues to throw up.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, if it were parvo, you'd know. The SMELL for one is HORRENDOUS!!!!! You already knocked out two major symptoms you said he didn't have, fever, and diarrhea, so I'm sure your in the clear with that. He should stop throwing up here soon. His body is just trying to get that crud out..... You shouldn't have to skip work tomorrow as long as he isn't hurling anymore.....


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Okay, if it were parvo, you'd know. The SMELL for one is HORRENDOUS!!!!! You already knocked out two major symptoms you said he didn't have, fever, and diarrhea, so I'm sure your in the clear with that. He should stop throwing up here soon. His body is just trying to get that crud out..... You shouldn't have to skip work tomorrow as long as he isn't hurling anymore.....


Oh you're so right, the parvo *stench* is nothing you can possibly miss. 

Threw up again just now. It's all clear with a little yellow tint and sort of sticking together. Can't really call it bile, though. Too clear, but again, sticky.

Poor baby. I have no idea what he could've gotten into! He's not left unsupervised at all. He did bite on some vegetation at the dog park, but not much of it at all. 

What is this slippery elm stuff, I wonder... better search on that...

Thanks for helping thru my little crisis here; I'm not new to dogs puking, but I'm surprised it keeps going on. Not ruling out a visit to e-vet if it continues.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

So many possibilities. Young dogs like to eat/try everything, including rocks.
Vet time. He could have a blockage, but who knows.
Good luck!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Slippery elm is a remedy for vomiting.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

I would strongly advise to see the vet. That's an awful lot of vomiting in such a short time. And puppies go downhill very quickly. Best to catch things early. Safer for them and usually cheaper on your pocket book too. I would not wait any longer myself.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I think we're heading to e-vet. Now he's cold. His nose is cold, his ears are cold. It isn't cold in the house. He's shivering?!? Never had a dog who ate something weird do this... I think we'd better go be seen?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It's better to be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Good Luck, update us when you can!! Hopefully it's nothing major but better safe than sorry!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Shivering--I would definitely be going to the e-vet.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Put a blanket on him, he liked it for a bit, then crawled out and his nose is warm again. The shivering is actually his little butt cheeks - and they're shivering/quivering. 

Then he went to the dining room and threw up yet again. It's all spit/bile now. We're walking out the door.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thoughts are with you. Please let us know how he is as soon as you can.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Okay, if it were parvo, you'd know. The SMELL for one is HORRENDOUS!!!!! You already knocked out two major symptoms you said he didn't have, fever, and diarrhea, so I'm sure your in the clear with that. He should stop throwing up here soon. His body is just trying to get that crud out..... You shouldn't have to skip work tomorrow as long as he isn't hurling anymore.....


The stench comes later. Puking and fever (shivering could be a fever or pain)are early signs...
Er vet is good call.


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

Go to the vet, that way you are sure what it is and help the little one asap... My dog was really sick over the weekend and the vet told me exactly what to do... and guess what... my dog is already running around happy....

Please do keep us updated, I feel for you (and if my dog would be that sick, I would stay home too...)


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Any news yet?

When mine was a pup, I didn't know he was having a hard time digesting his food. I guess he would get an upset stomach from eating the dog food, then he would go outside and eat grass. Then my dog started puking the same vile. Hard food first, then grass, then yellow liquid. 
My vet discovered that I needed to change his food.

I hope yours is something simple like that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

News on Bailey???


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hopeing that you have good news for us this morning about your little guy.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Hoping for good news ...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hoping for good news about Bailey


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Checking in on Bailey and also hoping he's ok...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

First thing I'm doing on the forum today, checking in on Bailey. I will keep checking back!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No word yet??


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Just read through this, was hoping for an update. Sending positive thoughts out for Bailey, just in case.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I hope everything turned out okay. I have been back a couple of times to check for updates.
Sheilah


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

i've been following the thread too, now i'm getting worried. i hope poor pup is ok.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No update! 
Hope that the little guy is ok.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I am hoping for the best. We are all waiting.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think chelle works as well, so that may be why the dely in hearing anything

I also hope he's ok


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah thanks so much for the concern.! Me and Bailey appreciate it!

Ok what a whirlwind. We went to e-vet after last post. They couldn't find anything obviously wrong and gave me a list of tests they'd run. It was pricey.  I told them to please just give him something for the nausea and we'd go to his vet first thing in the morning.

So first thing this morning we went. Again, nothing obvious. Vet wanted a parvo test - it was negative. She then brought a list of other tests. It was quite lengthy; longer than the e-vet, full of things I don't understand and the attached price tag steep. Right after double mortgage payments and house bills. I'm just tapped right now. 

I have really been thinking Bailey just got into grass, weeds, etc. He does munch on them sometimes, but I don't let him just chow down on them, either. He is never outside unsupervised, so that part confuses me. He did attempt to munch on some weird weed at the dog park yesterday. I've had my other dogs throw up after grass-eating, but never to the extent he did and that was where I was so worried.

But I did want her to go ahead with the fecal exam. It was positive for Coccidia. "Teeming with it," she said. She gave us some medicines and some anti-nausea and advised trying to go ahead and feed him small amounts of food.

He and I go on to my work. I have my camper parked at my work, so I got him crated up in the camper and went to work (almost two hours late... boss ticked.) I wanted Bailey there because I can check on him every hour or two.

On first check, did a potty, all ok. At lunch I offered him water and a little kibble but he didn't want the kibble. I took him out and... diarrhea. Ugh. Dark brown, not totally waterish -- thickish, but diarrhea none the less.

Decided not to offer any more kibble, but did offer smallish amounts of water at each break. A little more diarrhea at the afternoon break.

Came home, crated him, went to store, got chicken, rice and pumpkin and it's cookin' now. 

Sigh. Here's what I think, please point out my failure in thinking or action.

I think he got into grass/weeds - the dog park stuff, since the stuff at home hasn't bothered him - and it upset his tummy pretty bad. 

I think the diarrhea is the result of the coccidia and it just so happened that these two things happened at the same time like this. 

I think I want to go with a chicken/rice/pumpkin plan for the next several meals. Granted, the chicken isn't done yet and if he turns up his nose at food at this point, it would potentially change my mind (about proceeding with the laundry list of tests). (He hasn't eaten a THING since yesterday afternoon.)

The anti-nausea shot is supposed to be good for 24 hours and I have the anti-nausea pills. So the fact he hasn't thrown up isn't as surprising. If he does so after they're out of his system, it would change my mind.

Wish I would've grabbed the list of tests so I could put them here for you to explain to me. One was blood work, and I think that's the one I would pursue next...

If you made it this far, THANKS! I appreciate any info/advice you can offer. Didn't go thru any of this with other dogs. Vet said he got the coccidia from eating poop. Shaking my head here, but I live more or less in the woods and we have all kinds of animals thru the yard on occasion. I haven't seen Bailey having any feasts on poop. I do sort of remember a couple? weeks ago or so he was munching on something that looked nasty and I was chasing him away and the bf said it was deer poop. How the heck he knew it was, I have no idea... but that's the only potential poop I can think of ever seeing him into.

Bailey was mellow today and is tonight. Probably starving, poor guy.... Ok going to go finish up the chicken and check back...

Oh and last question?! Pumpkin. Never fed it to a diarrhea dog before... how much to offer?

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ppooooor boy! you are such a good momma 

Ok, I'd feed what your feeding,,are you boiling the chicken? don't have to, but if you are, keep the broth,, when I feed that combo , I mix, some chicken/rice, broth and about a Tablespoon of the pumpkin.

Don't over feed right now, just give him a little, you want his gut to settle, but I understand you want 'something' in him. You can also give him pedialyte, something like that, vs straight water, (whatever works).

the diarhea is most likely from the coccidia..he could have even STEPPED in poop, licked his feet, whatever to get it..I'd clean his poop up asap, maybe dump a little bleach on the area?? Mine can be 'dirt'/grass eaters, they usually do barf it up, but not to his extent.

His mom is living with you to right? you might want to run a fecal on her to.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad he didnt have anything. Stop with the dog park, its a vets dream. You have no idea what the other dogs have as far as germs, sickness and worms and whatever else. Dog parks rare bad. The dog owners are like the parents kids who open up the front door and say go play. Unsupervised unhealthly dogs at play. Besides all the dog fights that happen I just wont go near one of those anymore. That was my vets and my friend who is a K9 trainer and policemen advice.

Pumpkin can also have the reverse effect, it did on my GSD.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

They can get coccidia from eating rabbit poo too. 

I often feed scrambled eggs, overcooked oatmeal and pumpkin when I need some quick sickie food. Be sure he's getting enough water--add some to his food. 

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

k416, dogs can die from coccidia, it's not "just nothing". 
It's good you got him in. The medicine, if you got Albon, will work almost immediately. 
If you didn't get albon you'll need to get some to treat him with it.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update, hope he feels better soon!!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you are such a good momma


Thank you, I'm trying ! (He's worth it.)



JakodaCD OA said:


> are you boiling the chicken? don't have to, but if you are, keep the broth,,


 No I didn't boil it, I cooked on stovecop in a lot of broth, so there's plenty (of broth). OK I GET IT, *SNEAK* in the pumpkin! Duh! :laugh: Was scratching my head thinking, how to get this guy to eat pumpkin?



JakodaCD OA said:


> His mom is living with you to right? you might want to run a fecal on her to.


 Yes she is. I also have two other adult dogs. I'm thinking I'd better do so for all of them.



JakodaCD OA said:


> Don't over feed right now, just give him a little, you want his gut to settle,


 He was ravenous. I broke it up into three offerings, all pretty small. He wants more, but I think we'll stop there.



JakodaCD OA said:


> the diarhea is most likely from the coccidia..he could have even STEPPED in poop, licked his feet, whatever to get it..I'd clean his poop up asap, maybe dump a little bleach on the area??,


 Yup, poop patrol on the way, bleach in hand. 



msvette2u said:


> The medicine, if you got Albon, will work almost immediately. If you didn't get albon you'll need to get some to treat him with it.


 Yes, Albon is what they gave him. 


Thank you all so much for your care, concern and help. We really appreciate it. The next few days will tell more I'm sure.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Thanks for the update, hope he feels better soon!!!


Thank you!  Me, too.!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think bleach gets rid of coccidia. Do a search on what kills it. 
It's an interesting infection, it is a protozoa. There's some studies that say it never goes away but does remain dormant until a stress brings it back out. 
And it's kind of everywhere - if he had access to bird doo (at the park for instance) he may have gotten it there. It's in water, too.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I don't think bleach gets rid of coccidia. Do a search on what kills it.
> It's an interesting infection, it is a protozoa. There's some studies that say it never goes away but does remain dormant until a stress brings it back out.
> And it's kind of everywhere - if he had access to bird doo (at the park for instance) he may have gotten it there. It's in water, too.


Yuck!! I have never heard of it. Are German Shepherds susceptible to everything or is a dog thing??

BTW, Chelle, I'm glad Bailey is going to be okay.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

JulieBays said:


> Yuck!! I have never heard of it. Are German Shepherds susceptible to everything or is a dog thing??
> 
> BTW, Chelle, I'm glad Bailey is going to be okay.


Thanks Julie.  It's a dog thing (and cats and there are other carriers... but my understanding of it isn't complete..) Supposidely from what I've read, pups under six months are particularly prone, since they do not have the immunity to it. Adult dogs can carry it but develop an immunity to where it doesn't affect them in the same way. Do a google search in case I'm not saying that quite right! That was paraphrasing of what the vet said today. I could've gotten some of it wrong... I need to research more.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow, I sure know all about living with a poopy puppy from when Tanner was a baby and sick all the time. 

Hang in there. You are a good doggy Mom!
Sheilah


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JulieBays said:


> Yuck!! I have never heard of it. Are German Shepherds susceptible to everything or is a dog thing??
> 
> BTW, Chelle, I'm glad Bailey is going to be okay.


It's a dog thing, not just particular breeds. We see it a lot in our area due to all the farmlands that dogs traipse around in. And I have seen it in adult dogs, but again, some studies have shown or suggest that adults can have it and not show it until they become stressed somehow.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad Bailey is doing ok, I'm sure he'll be back to normal very soon


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm glad Bailey is going to be ok.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad to hear that your boy is on the mend.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone... He's all better again, even the diarrhea is gone after a lot of chicken and rice. We go to the vet Friday for a recheck. Hope he's cleared up. He sure came out of all this one hungry little dude.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

chelle said:


> Thank you everyone... He's all better again, even the diarrhea is gone after a lot of chicken and rice. We go to the vet Friday for a recheck. Hope he's cleared up. He sure came out of all this one hungry little dude.


Thanks for the update!! I'm so happy he is okay!! :wub:


----------

